# Would you quit???



## sudol2007 (May 14, 2009)

no way


----------



## jna329 (Nov 11, 2008)

Never- I enjoy it but also use hunting as a means of supplying food for my family.


----------



## Silent Bear (Nov 27, 2009)

Never, my people have hunted off of this land for thousands of years and we do not plan on changing this


----------



## Arrow H (Mar 26, 2009)

nope


----------



## kzoohunter (Dec 24, 2009)

Is this a serious question, they will have to bury me to get me to stop hunting


----------



## Trailhuntin1 (Feb 12, 2010)

probably not i reckon


----------



## rigwelderstaco (Dec 18, 2009)

Not a chance...


----------



## surmn8er (Jun 5, 2008)

No way!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

No more seasons and screw the limt


----------



## ryanwi (Jan 27, 2010)

not a chance


----------



## TN.Frank (Sep 9, 2002)

You really must not understand just how many people hunt down here in my neck of the woods or you'd not even ask that question. The jails around here wouldn't be big enough to hold everyone if "they" outlawed hunting.


----------



## skulley (Feb 10, 2010)

oh the question is definitely serious. everyone that has replied said no. so it seems that we are able to stand together on something. makes me wonder why we cant stand together on a few more things.............


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i hunt private land. if i went all bow and pellet gun no one would know


im not stopping. hunting been around way before the government even existed


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

the day they get me to quit hunting will be the day that pigs fly out of my butt


----------



## Buzz414 (Jan 1, 2010)

Interesting...then the two-legged enforcer would need to keep lookin over one's shoulder...alot.


----------



## tw10136 (Jan 24, 2010)

sawtoothscream said:


> i hunt private land. if i went all bow and pellet gun no one would know
> 
> 
> im not stopping. hunting been around way before the government even existed


+1

people have hunted since before we were around so who are we to change it? who is government to change it?


----------



## ISO12ring (Mar 27, 2009)

Not only will I NOT stop hunting, I will pick up a new species of prey!!! :mg:


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

Only when they rip the gun from my cold dead hand!


----------



## doberman152 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll give up hunting when you pry my bow from my dead cold hand!


----------



## MarksExtra (Feb 20, 2010)

I wouldn't quit. Not even if the government tried to make it so.


----------



## rigwelderstaco (Dec 18, 2009)

MarksExtra said:


> I wouldn't quit. Not even if the government tried to make it so.


just start huntin guvment....


----------



## BuckRubnMI (Sep 5, 2008)

I wouldn't quit but I'll admit the first question that popped into my head was if hunting is a privilege or a right and that I don't have an answer for.


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

get the ticket book and handcuffs ready because i wouldn't give it up


----------



## shaftthrower (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd start hunting YEAR ROUND:darkbeer:


----------



## MarksExtra (Feb 20, 2010)

shaftthrower said:


> I'd start hunting YEAR ROUND:darkbeer:


Wait, I want to change my answer. I want the above to be my answer.  But I'd like to include "everywhere for everything" in my answer.

So it would be. "I'd start hunting everywhere for everything YEAR ROUND":laugh::rock::cheers:


----------



## joracer (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm with ISO i'd be time to step up to bigger game.......


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes, I would quit. If trespassing on someone's property or in their house were outlawed, would you quit?


----------



## joracer (Feb 6, 2010)

Dchiefransom said:


> Yes, I would quit. If trespassing on someone's property or in their house were outlawed, would you quit?


sounds like a ? you'd ask a criminal.....( I don't tresspass) now so your're
asking me would I start.......is tresspassing legal in your state????
Or I don't understand your question....
..........................................................................................
If bank robery was outlawed would you quit????same question.....

If raising an american flag were outlawed would you quit??????
that's more inline with the ? asked here.....
Or If crossing a state line was outlawed would you still do it?
If your not willing to draw a line in the sand you have no idea
how america was built.
Plenty of blood shed over the libertys we have now, there's no use 
in wasting what our brave forefarthers did for us....


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

joracer said:


> sounds like a ? you'd ask a criminal.....( I don't tresspass) now so your're
> asking me would I start.......is tresspassing legal in your state????
> Or I don't understand your question....
> ..........................................................................................
> ...


People don't trespass because it's against our laws. If hunting were outlawed it would be against the law. If people will break one law, how many others are they willing to break?


----------



## joracer (Feb 6, 2010)

Dchiefransom said:


> People don't trespass because it's against our laws. If hunting were outlawed it would be against the law. If people will break one law, how many others are they willing to break?


Since you put it that way it changes my whole line of thinking...
I don't tresspass because it's wrong, but If I had to I would and
i'd be right reguardless of the law....for instance my neighbors 
horse is caught in the fence I get it out I tresspassed.... so in
that case the law would be wrong......I'd rob a bank If I had to
pay for my sisters operation......If it were the only way.......I'd
be wrong in that case but would do the time if i had to. would I be so bad?
I might hurt someone defending my life or my family would that be wrong??

So I guess in responce, Laws are worthless, Everyone should know
right from wrong and do so accordlingly......that's not right either.

So I guess Laws are for people who don't know right from wrong....
You can't hunt Deer in July in Va, so I guess it is outlawed.....
but If I needed to eat and didn't have any food, I'd kill one
and eat it......so my answer is still yes I'd break the law.....
So would you break it or starve??????You said already you
wouldn't, would you change your mind??????


----------



## joracer (Feb 6, 2010)

Dchiefransom said:


> People don't trespass because it's against our laws. If hunting were outlawed it would be against the law. If people will break one law, how many others are they willing to break?



People break the law all the time J walk, 60 in a 55, that don't mean
they'll become a prostitute or a larsen does it.....?


----------



## rigwelderstaco (Dec 18, 2009)

shaftthrower said:


> I'd start hunting YEAR ROUND:darkbeer:


Naww, ya gotta give the animals a break. Let them rest, breed, make more little animals. They do need to rest from time to time.

Politicians on the other hand....................


:shade:


----------



## jt6br (Apr 26, 2009)

*Nope*

And they will need 100 times the wardens they have now. Because the ones they have now will be ssoooo busy.


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

jmr450 said:


> the day they get me to quit hunting will be the day that pigs fly out of my butt


I'd be careful saying that! Didn't you watch Bruce Almighty where Jim Carey made that monkey come out of that one guy's butt?!:icon_1_lol: Just playin'. No way in hell would I quit hunting :darkbeer:


----------



## emtwizard (Nov 1, 2009)

No I would not quit. My bow is silent and deadly. One arrow one kill.


----------

